# MSP - Maxsec Group



## Joe Blow (1 June 2010)

4C Security Solutions Limited (FCS), previously known as BQT Solutions Limited (BQT), provides complete and integrated security solutions for a range of applications, and a global marketplace.

http://www.4csecuritysolutions.com

For previous discussion of this company please see the BQT thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=496


----------



## pixel (3 July 2017)

Am I the only one to have noticed that this one is turning?
HL - HH, and a 1M sell order has been pulled about an hour ago.
I'm on. Companies "need" security...


----------



## pixel (17 July 2017)

Last Monday (10th) was a sell-down day on the lowest volume in recent months. While not overpowering, it's been a lot better since then, and the sp rose slowly.






I have been accumulating - also slowly - on expectation that 3.7 should be reached, if not broken, this week. If it breaks, next target is in the high 4's.


----------



## pixel (26 July 2017)

I take this as a Higher Low in place. Now aiming at a Higher High


----------



## pixel (18 August 2017)

No HH forthcoming.
Another pullback. Alert set for possible support at 3c.


----------



## System (28 November 2018)

On November 22nd, 2018, Maxsec Group Limited (MSP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following completion of the acquisition of all shares in MSP by Ava Risk Group Limited.


----------

